
Online M.Sc CS UT Austin, $10K - barry-cotter
https://www.edx.org/masters/online-master-science-computer-science-utaustinx
======
barry-cotter
It seems that it is either at par with or inferior to the GA Tech OMSCS in
every way but the minimum time to completion. You can do it in 1.5 years
whereas IIRC the minimum for GA is three years.

